# when ...



## Ramisadeh

what is the difference between these three? 

Seni görünce mutlu oldum
Seni gördüğümde mutlu oldum
Seni görduğumce mutlu oldum


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi,

Seni görünce mutlu oldum.
Seni gördüğümde mutlu oldum.
Seni gördüğümce mutlu oldum. (the 2 structures together but not functioning in this sentence!)

Well... The two first structures are used when we want to say 'When',  but sometimes with a very slight difference:

The second structure is the normal and ordinary 'when': *When* I saw you...

But the first one, besides the meaning of 'when', has mostly the concept of : *Once* I saw you....
In the meaning of 'as soon as': there is more spontaneity between the two actions.

I give a more significant example: (When a debtor sees the creditor)

- Geleceğine söz vermesine rağmen, dün Ahmet'i ziyafette görmedim!!!
- Aslında gelmişti...Onur bey'e borçlu olduğu için, onu _görünce_ ortadan kayboldu!

ADDED: And the third one, as far as I know, means rather : As (far as) I saw you, I became happy. = gördüğüm kadarıyla.

Example:
Nedenini bildiğimce ve gördüğümce anlatacağım.

So for your sentence ( When I saw you, I became happy), the two first structures are suitable.

(BTW.Thanks for your notice upon the third example.)


----------



## Ramisadeh

Why is the third example wrong?
Ex: işte kuzu kuzu geldim dilediğince kapandım dizlerine ....


----------



## Muttaki

_Seni gördüğümce_ can only be in a poem or in a writing. I think it is not wrong but an unfamiliar way of saying something, which makes it a nice way for poems especially. It sounds nice but most people would feel strange about it at the first glance. _Dilediğince _does sound familiar, _Dilediğince alabilirsin / You can take as much as you want; _but not _gördüğümce._

But note that it doesn't mean the same with the other sentences. It means _As much as I saw you_. Also _Seni gördüğümce mutlu oldum_ is in past tense. You are saying that you had become happy as much as you had seen her or him. It is almost exactly the same thing with saying _Seni gördüğüm kadar mutlu oldum._ This works for _dilediğince _too, it means _dilediğin kadar._ But again _gördüğümce _is a bit poetic.

And for the first two sentences,

_Seni görünce mutlu oldum _is totally correct meaning you are happy now because you have seen him or her.

_Seni gördüğümde mutlu oldum_ is okay as well meaning you became happy when you saw him or her. And note that this is in past tense too. You are telling the past, say, like yesterday or last month.


----------



## Ramisadeh

Muttaki said:


> _Seni gördüğümce_ can only be in a poem or in a writing. I think it is not wrong but an unfamiliar way of saying something, which makes it a nice way for poems especially. It sounds nice but most people would feel strange about it at the first glance. _Dilediğince _does sound familiar, _Dilediğince alabilirsin / You can take as much as you want; _but not _gördüğümce._
> 
> But note that it doesn't mean the same with the other sentences. It means _As much as I saw you_. Also _Seni gördüğümce mutlu oldum_ is in past tense. You are saying that you had become happy as much as you had seen her or him. It is almost exactly the same thing with saying _Seni gördüğüm kadar mutlu oldum._ This works for _dilediğince _too, it means _dilediğin kadar._ But again _gördüğümce _is a bit poetic.
> 
> And for the first two sentences,
> 
> _Seni görünce mutlu oldum _is totally correct meaning you are happy now because you have seen him or her.
> 
> _Seni gördüğümde mutlu oldum_ is okay as well meaning you became happy when you saw him or her. And note that this is in past tense too. You are telling the past, say, like yesterday or last month.


Thanks for clarifying, but I still have one question regarding the -diği-n-ce suffix. You said that gördüğümce is a bit too literary for it to be used in common speech, while dilediğince can be used. What about other verbs, is dilediğince an exception? If this is the case are there other verbs that can have the suffix and be used in the colloquial language? One other thing, a Turkish guy told me that the suffix -diğince means: like (verb)

Meaning that 
Dilediğince: as you wish
Didiğince: as you say

How accurate was he?


----------



## Rallino

> Didiğince: as you say


It would be d*e*diğince*, but no. It doesn't exist.

Dilediğince seems to be the only verb that allows that suffix. I can't think of other examples.


----------



## Muttaki

Ramisadeh said:


> Thanks for clarifying, but I still have one question regarding the -diği-n-ce suffix. You said that gördüğümce is a bit too literary for it to be used in common speech, while dilediğince can be used. What about other verbs, is dilediğince an exception? If this is the case are there other verbs that can have the suffix and be used in the colloquial language? One other thing, a Turkish guy told me that the suffix -diğince means: like (verb)
> 
> Meaning that
> Dilediğince: as you wish
> Didiğince: as you say
> 
> How accurate was he?


I don't remember any other word in the colloquial language, probably _dilediğince_ is the only one but it is not that common either.

I don't remember myself hearing "didiğince" or "dediğince", so I can say that it is not in the colloquial language. But I can imagine if in some parts of Turkey it is used. _Dediğince olsun _meaning _Dediğin gibi olsun_ doesn't sound alien really.

And the spelling or pronunciation of _didiğince_ though would be wrong according to current Turkish books which really have very little to do with the Turkish language, in many parts of Turkey people say _dimek _instead of _demek._ And more importantly, in original Turkish writing it is written as ديمك if you can read it.

This is from a Turkish English dictionary made before the Latin letters and it says it is vulgar to say _demek, _true pronunciation of which is _dimek_:
http://www.ingilizceosmanlica.com/rsm/red/90/939-40.png


----------



## Rallino

It's funny that nowadays the "vulgar" has become the norm. ;p


----------



## Muttaki

I agree, it is funny indeed.


----------



## Gemmenita

Ramisadeh said:


> Meaning that
> Dilediğince: as you wish?


Well... there is a very delicate difference between 'Dilediğince' and 'As you wish':

Dilediğince, gönlünce = to one's heart's content = as long as you want = *as much as* you want = as much as is wished. (there is the notion of 'how much' you wish: with no limit, so 'as much as' you wish/want)
But,
As you wish = nasıl istersen(iz), keyfin bilir. (there is the notion of 'whether you wish or not', 'whether you want or not' >>> you can do whatever you want >>>  you are free to decide whether you do something or not)


----------



## thedriver51

Muttaki said:


> _Seni gördüğümce_ can only be in a poem or in a writing. I think it is not wrong but an unfamiliar way of saying something, which makes it a nice way for poems especially. It sounds nice but most people would feel strange about it at the first glance. _Dilediğince _does sound familiar, _Dilediğince alabilirsin / You can take as much as you want; _but not _gördüğümce._
> 
> But note that it doesn't mean the same with the other sentences. It means _As much as I saw you_. Also _Seni gördüğümce mutlu oldum_ is in past tense. You are saying that you had become happy as much as you had seen her or him. It is almost exactly the same thing with saying _Seni gördüğüm kadar mutlu oldum._ This works for _dilediğince _too, it means _dilediğin kadar._ But again _gördüğümce _is a bit poetic.
> 
> And for the first two sentences,
> 
> _Seni görünce mutlu oldum _is totally correct meaning you are happy now because you have seen him or her.
> 
> _Seni gördüğümde mutlu oldum_ is okay as well meaning you became happy when you saw him or her. And note that this is in past tense too. You are telling the past, say, like yesterday or last month.



And if I want to say " seeing you or talking with you always make me happy " how to say it ?


----------



## Muttaki

Seni görmek veya seninle konuşmak beni her zaman mutlu eder.


----------



## thedriver51

Thank you so


Muttaki said:


> Seni görmek veya seninle konuşmak beni her zaman mutlu eder.


 Thank you so much


----------



## themadprogramer

Hey You guys forgot iken!
Ben gidiyorken o yemek hazırlıyordu. (When/As I was leaving, he/she was preparing a meal)

This is a special kind of when, that is *usually* used for completed actions. However:
"Mordoğan'a gidecekken vazgeçti." (As he was about to go to Mordoğan, he changed his mind)
"Kazanaccakken oyun satmamayı bileceksin" (When you're winning, you gotta know not to game throw)

So let's say that you can also use it for actions that are about to immiediatly happen, whether hypothetical or real.


----------

